# Zziplex blanks for fishing



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

how are Zziplex's for fishing? Can I expect better distance with 6 or 8 n-bait from them over WRI, CTS, etc? Will they handle a 40 inch drum? With the exchange rate, they seem rather pricey. Is the price worth it?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

They are the world's finest rod period..... they are fishing rods first and I heaver will handle whatever you have in mind. I would say you miight want to try one or ten first.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I have about 7 or 8 Zziplex rods and they are very nice rods. They can easily handle a 40+ inch drum. I have a Zziplex Powertex bass which is rated 1-4.25 oz and will cast a 3 oz Stingsilver further than anything I have throw, and it can handle a nice size fish. You can not go wrong with a Zziplex but I would also say you could not go wrong with a WRI. Every time I throw my fusion the power and quick recovery of that rod always impresses me. I love my Zziplex rods but for fishing 8-10oz I would go for the Fusion.

John


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

jlentz said:


> I have about 7 or 8 Zziplex rods and they are very nice rods. They can easily handle a 40+ inch drum. I have a Zziplex Powertex bass which is rated 1-4.25 oz and will cast a 3 oz Stingsilver further than anything I have throw, and it can handle a nice size fish. You can not go wrong with a Zziplex but I would also say you could not go wrong with a WRI. Every time I throw my fusion the power and quick recovery of that rod always impresses me. I love my Zziplex rods but for fishing 8-10oz I would go for the Fusion.
> 
> John


I own a Straight8. I'm curious why it would not be considered an 8 n bait rod?

Look forward to your reply.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I am not saying that the straight 8 is not an 8 and bait rod. All zziplex rods can handle more than their stated rating when not using a full pendulum cast. Just saying that when I am drum or cobia fishing I like to have a rod that can throw 10 or 12 oz and a nice chunk of bait when needed. I have really come to appreciate the WRI blanks. Maybe I can throw it with some of my Zziplex rods but but I do not want to take the chance. I know the Fusion can handle it no problem.

John


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

"They are the world's finest rod period"

might get a little argument on that. opcorn:
there are some other mighty fine blanks out now.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

kmw21230 said:


> They are the world's finest rod period..... they are fishing rods first and I heaver will handle whatever you have in mind. I would say you miight want to try one or ten first.


no they're not


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

seeknfin said:


> I own a Straight8. I'm curious why it would not be considered an 8 n bait rod?
> 
> Look forward to your reply.


i've owned one of those...

For my casting style, the rod was just not it. Too soft, it felt like one of those AFAW blanks. Also, this is one of the areas where the wheeler blanks really help me out is that a zippy has a huge dia butt.

i used to buy 2 or 3 new rods every year, i havent bought any since i got the last WRI fusion mag i got.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

NTKG said:


> i've owned one of those...
> 
> For my casting style, the rod was just not it. Too soft, it felt like one of those AFAW blanks. Also, this is one of the areas where the wheeler blanks really help me out is that a zippy has a *huge dia butt.*
> 
> i used to buy 2 or 3 new rods every year, i havent bought any since i got the last WRI fusion mag i got.



The hugh diameter butt may be true for the early straight 8s, but not the later ones. I have one that is 1" in butt diameter and a full 13' 7 3/4". My earlier one was 1 1/4" butt diameter and 12' 6".


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

skunk king said:


> how are Zziplex's for fishing? Can I expect better distance with 6 or 8 n-bait from them over WRI, CTS, etc? Will they handle a 40 inch drum? With the exchange rate, they seem rather pricey. Is the price worth it?


They are rather pricy as you say, and altho I own several, it's doubtful that I would fish with ones designed for tournament casting. I own more than a few of the other varieties (WRI, AFAW, CTS,etc.) and they are more than sufficient for fishing, so it boils down to why spend more than you have to?

I don't know that they would offer any more distance in fishing situations, and some of the longer ones (over 13') would be a bit troublesome for most to cast, transport, etc. 

Some of the lighter Zippies are indeed fantastic fishing sticks, but (IMO) importing one for fishing is overkill. Now if you run across a deal on a used one, it might be worth considering. 

The exchange rate isn't the only killer- you'd likely have to pay at least $200 in shipping and insurance--- plus have to pay an import duty fee-- based on the sale price of the rod.

The last time I checked it would cost me $250+ just to ship a rod and pay the duty fee-- that's on top of the $$$ for the rod or blank.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Surf Cat said:


> The exchange rate isn't the only killer- you'd likely have to pay at least $200 in shipping and insurance--- plus have to pay an import duty fee-- based on the sale price of the rod.
> 
> The last time I checked it would cost me $250+ just to ship a rod and pay the duty fee-- that's on top of the $$$ for the rod or blank.


WOW, that's one more expensive blank. Do they have any distributors in the US?


----------



## big_kitty (Jan 15, 2009)

Merricktackle, has them but I believe there wholesale and they dont carry the entire line like the light bass.



> The last time I checked it would cost me $250+ just to ship a rod and pay the duty fee-- that's on top of the $$$ for the rod or blank.


I wouldn't go that far, yes zziplex rods are longer than others but i just brought over a century blank and it only cost $120 + duty.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

I used to be like you neil now i have my fusions


----------

